# Access criteria for NHS funded IVF and children from previous relationship



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi the subject came up tonight about a couple being refused tx because there was a child from a previous relationship. My partner has a 15 year old from a previous relationship who lives with her mum and we were accepted on the basis that I have no biological children and DP's daughter does not live with us.

http://www.cardiffandvale.wales.nhs.uk/portal/page?_pageid=33,651697,33_651704&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

scroll to bottom of page and click access criteria.

It is bullet point 6 of the document. However sterilisation must not be a factor

Hope this helps

/links


----------

